# Any scrollers have $1000 burning a hole in their pocket?



## Picklehead (Feb 12, 2013)

Then you'll want to snatch THIS up before somebody else does!

*Richards industrial scroll saw - $1000 (ludlow vt.)*


----------



## Mareng (Oct 6, 2018)

If I were living close by, this is something that would certainly interest me. Just wondering what type of blades this beast takes. Regular 5" blades?


----------

